# A company to make metal gate pedrogao grande area



## highlandbob (Feb 25, 2015)

Looking for a fabricator who can make a custom size metal gate wrought iron style
I was told there is someone who does this in figuiros dos vhinos area but I dont know where they are
Anywhere within 30 miles or so of pedrogao grande would be ok
Thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

FdV Zona Industrial just as you enter FdV from X21 of the IC8....... Little if any signage but lots of metalwork outside


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I should have added it's more or less opposite the car accessory shop with the dark tinted window.


----------



## highlandbob (Feb 25, 2015)

thanks a lot thats great


----------



## highlandbob (Feb 25, 2015)

I found this company second unit from the big roundabout on the right
They have no English at all but very friendly and helpful 
One week to make and install our gate to our design and at a very reasonable price so I would recommend this company for any metal fabrication, gates or railings etc.


----------

